# Reverse Lights, Where To Pull Power ??



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

We have a 2005 21RS and after a few trips where we were backing into the sites after sunset (night time), I decided we need to install a couple back-up lights on the rear bumper... Not wanting to use some left over 55 watt fog lights nor the 100watt driving lights I have (don't want to blind the person guiding me back, nor light up the campground like day), I went and bought a set of small LED accent lights .. In testing these at night, they seem like they will work perfect, just enough light to see by..

I want to make these lights switch able with the switch located in the rear roadside storage compartment .. Problem is there is no light in that compartment to pull power from.. For those of you experienced with 21RS's (or at installing reverse/docking lights) where would you say to pull the power from ??? Run positive wire all the way up under the belly to the battery? Pull from the fridge area at the same point I did for the fan mod?? pull power from the interior light above the couch and conceal the wire down to the storage compartment (the storage area is located under the couch) ??

TIA


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I would go with the light over the couch to the compartment.


----------



## OutbackerTim (Oct 5, 2011)

I think the light over the couch may be on a separate switch so that source may not always have power. You may want to pull from the fridge area to gain a source that is always powered. Plus it should be easier to hide the wires that way as well.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Another possibility is to run a line to the front of the trailer. Our 2008 12RS had the backup light power from the pigtail dead ended in the junction box on the front of the trailer under the propane cover. If I remember correctly the wire is yellow. You could attach to that wire, and run under the trailer to the back. Then your backup lights would be automatic when you shift into reverse.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

i ran mine from front to back .... your trailer wiring off the truck has a reverse light wire .... on the camper side this wire is generally cut and capped in your front electrical box on na of camper (or somewhere up there)

I ran a wire all the way to the back .....it really is simple ...... lots of ways to get it back there...... i then put a switch in the truck cab for trailer reverse lights so i can turn them on and see with out anyone getting out..... .....since i was running a wire back...i ran two and have two power sources to it (was easier than trying to double pole switch it) i put a small switch on rear bumper support so i can turn them on from there as well.... if un hooked from truck

lights can be rotated or swiveled down to be less blinding ..... but gives all options this way ...... if i need to illuminate an area i can..... or point them down wards and outwards a little and great for backing up.....


----------



## 2011 210RS (May 27, 2010)

I agree with thefulminator and clarkely. You can buy a few lengths of the plastic wire chase from the home audio section of Home Depot and run the wires inside to keep it tidy. Future camera power as well. It is by far the most easy route. For the rear cargo, you can pick up power near the fridge from the power distribution panel or straight from the battery(s). There is power at the corner near the license plate but it is inside for the rear slide lights. May be difficult to get to the outside. Good luck and keep it simple.


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> Another possibility is to run a line to the front of the trailer. Our 2008 12RS had the backup light power from the pigtail dead ended in the junction box on the front of the trailer under the propane cover. If I remember correctly the wire is yellow. You could attach to that wire, and run under the trailer to the back. Then your backup lights would be automatic when you shift into reverse.


This is what I did except I used the signal from the truck to trigger a relay and pulled power (fused) straight from the battery. I mounted 1 light in each wheel well aiming downward so I can see the edge of my driveway and 1 spot light centred under my rear bumper to illuminate the area behind. I did something similar on my enclosed snowmobile trailer to drive the rear loading lights as reverse lights also. After trying to back up with my wife holding a flashlight and guiding, I'll never own a trailer without reverse lights again.


----------

